# Help Bidding Apt Complex



## Chaseh03 (Dec 2, 2010)

Need help bidding a large apartment complex. I've been plowing on my own for 4 seasons (mostly commerical and very little residential).

I've been approached by a large apartment complex to do their plowing this upcoming winter. The apartment complex (about 500 units & 500,000 sq ft of pavement) has no backdragging and plenty of spare parking spaces to pile snow. I'm preparing bids for both seasonal and per push with salt and sidewalks will be including in the price.

I have 2 plow trucks currently (current service provider only uses 1 apparently) but able to add more if needed. As far as the sidewalks are concerned I'm thinking either an ATV w/ V-plow or putting plows on my ZTR's.

I'm attaching an overhead picture to give everyone a visual.

How long do you think this will take with that list of equipment?


----------



## fairwaymowing (Oct 17, 2011)

Hours to do a decent job. Seems like your in over your head. How many employees do you have? You need a sidewalk crew and plowing crew. Also, sure no 'back dragging' but after a decent snowfall you will spend hours cleaning up while less cars in parking spots. I would be concerned you wouldn't be able to take care of all your customers if you currently have a decent size route. From my experience these big complexes are not willing pay enough. I wouldn't even submit a bid with just two trucks


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

500000 feet is about 12 acres. I figure 1 acre per truck on an open lot with 2-3". You can normally do it in less than an hour but that's the formula I use. With the parking places, and curbs, I wouldn't even think of touching this property with 2 trucks. You say no backdragging. You don't have to clean parking spaces? If it's opening the lanes only, you have a fighting chance. I would want 2 or 3 atvs on site. Hope there are no steps.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Dedicated skid steer, one truck, a shovel crew and a high bid is what I would go with. Either that or a polite "no thank you, I'm too busy".


----------

